

Ask HN: Anyone use GoGrid? Cloud Competitor Cheaper than Amazon? - spoiledtechie

Got two questions:<p>1. What are your thoughts on GoGrid?<p>2. If you do use GoGrid, who do you use as your registrar for domain names or does gogrid act as a registrar as well?
======
donna
GoGrid is a great company to work with. Here's a link to another AWS posting.
<http://apps.ycombinator.com/item?id=422225>

~~~
raquo
Offtopic: why is there an 'apps.ycombinator.com' mirroring
'news.ycombinator.com'?

